# Littermate Syndrome



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

So I have been getting some viewpoints from people who run LGDs, and one thing that seemed to be a consensus in one group is...don't raise pups from the same litter together. On the other hand, I have seen and read that some other people are doing exactly that. I'm hoping for a non-argument here. Have any of you experienced this?


----------



## aleefarms (Jul 23, 2014)

There are so many variables that there is not a cookie cutter answer. Much depends on the handler's ability and availability. Pups and adolescents are greatly influenced by each other which can be good or bad and you need to be there to correct or encourage. They may bond to each other more than their charge. Often people who do run litter mates infuse them with a mob that helps train them. I have a pair of litter mates that are five years old and work well together but I have put time into them and it's a continuing education. I think for the average person it would be easier to raise and train one at a time.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

We currently have 2 14 month females from the same litter raised by us and their parents. I can say that having 2 that bonded from birth creates some new challenges. Now ours are complete opposites one came out with all the guard instincts and aggression from day one and is very hard headed. The other is pet quality, shy, non aggressive and easy to control. Honey (leader) has injured Skadi (follower) many times during play (no biting, just body slams), she is smaller but goes all out all the time. 
Now if they are together the follower will follow the other to ends of the world, otherwise she is a home body. They require different methods to train, one wants to please and the other only does when there is nothing better to do. if they get take off alone or with the adults into the woods they come on recall and don't leave their patch. However if the 2 pups are off together it will be a while until they return. 
I'm not sure I'd do it again with 2 pups at once but pups disposition really matters. I could handle 2 followers at a time but if I had two like Honey I would be defeated I think. 
She has pushed me as hard (at least) as her mother did her first couple of years. Now she is close to perfect, it only took 3 years for her to grow a brain. I hope her pup will grow one a bit quicker.

Lots of patience and forgiveness required.


----------



## OakHollowBoers (Jun 26, 2013)

I would say sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. My litter mate girls hate each other. Started fighting at 4 months old, and never quit. Have to have electric between them or they try to kill each other. Almost succeeded a couple times. But I have also heard of them being best friends.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I think it's "don't raise puppies together", that is the big no-no.
You need an experienced, trained, bonded dog to teach a new puppy or two. 
If you get 2 puppies, more work for you and they will bond to each other and not the livestock.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

We had two male littermate Great Pyrs and they worked out perfectly. Got along, did their jobs and were pretty much the best dogs anyone could hope for.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I agree with not having two puppies at the same time, especially if you are new. There is also some difference with breeds. Where as one breed may do better with two puppies together, another may be very bad with two puppies together. It also depends on what you expect from them.


----------

